# make.conf (Intel Core i5 3rd Gen.) / 64 oder 32 Bit System?

## tulali

Hab ein paar fragen zur make.conf.

Will auf einem Intel Core i5-3550 Prozessor mit 32GB Arbeitsspeicher und einem SSD Laufwerk ein Gentoo-Linux installieren.

Das System dient zur Verwaltung vieler virtuellen Maschienen die auf der mit luks und dm_crypt verschlüsselten SSD liegen.

Eigenschaften der i5-3550 CPU --> ark.intel.com/products/65516/

Die CPU kann AES-NI, wo/wie muss ich das in Gentoo einbauen/einschalten damit ich damit Laufwerksverschlüsselungen optimal unterstützen kann?

Weiter hab ich die Frage wie die /etc/make.conf Datei am besten aussehen sollte

32 bit profile (x86)

   CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

  CFLAGS="-march=native"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native"

64 bit profile (amd64) for GCC 4.6

   CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

  CFLAGS="-march=native "

CXXFLAGS="-march=native "

ich will wenig schwierigkeiten bekommen beim bauen, ob es da nun mal irgendwann etwas länger braucht macht nicht viel aus.

Es wird vielleicht die ein oder andere virtuelle Maschiene geben die über 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen bekommt.

Also sollte das System 64 Bit sein?

Wie verträgt sich das mit alten Programmen die vielleicht garnicht dafür ausgelegt sind in einer 64 Bit Speicheradressierung zu laufen?

Gibt das viele schwierigkeiten?

----------

## bell

Meine Erfahrung nach wird 64-Bit bei Gentoo schon besser unterstützt/gepflegt als 32-Bit. Um für alles offen zu sein, baue Dir ein Multilib-System. Damit lassen sich auch 32-Bit Programme installieren und ausführen. Im Portage gibt es entsprechende Ebuilds für reine 32-Bit Programme (zB.  net-misc/icaclient), die dann auf vorkompilierte 32-Bit Libraries (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-*) zugreifen. Diese Anwendungen sind jedoch inzwischen Seltenheit. (Nahezu?) alles was Open-Source ist wurde bereits auf 64-Bit portiert. Zur Not kannst Du auch in einem 64-Bit System auch ein 32-Bit chroot oder vserver betreiben, vorausgesetzt ist die richtige Kernel-Konfiguration.

Es gibt jetzt auch was neues: x32 Profil (http://www.gentoo.org/news/20120608-x32_abi.xml) Damit habe ich jedoch bisher keine Erfahrung.

Du siehst also, die Grenzen sind fließend. Ein reines x86 auf einem 64-Bit Rechner sehe ich als ein nicht Ausnutzen der vorhandenen Hardware. Das kommt nur in Frage wenn RAM oder Festplatte begrenzt sind (~<0,5G). Diese Fälle gehören jedoch inzwischen in die "Embedded" Ecke.

----------

## Max Steel

 *tulali wrote:*   

> Eigenschaften der i5-3550 CPU --> ark.intel.com/products/65516/
> 
> Die CPU kann AES-NI, wo/wie muss ich das in Gentoo einbauen/einschalten damit ich damit Laufwerksverschlüsselungen optimal unterstützen kann?

 

DAs ist einfach... dazu gibt es im Kernel CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL

Möglicherweiße musst du noch besondere USE-Flags dazu aktivieren. ICh bin mit den Intel CPUs nicht ganz firm.

 *tulali wrote:*   

> ich will wenig schwierigkeiten bekommen beim bauen, ob es da nun mal irgendwann etwas länger braucht macht nicht viel aus.
> 
> Es wird vielleicht die ein oder andere virtuelle Maschiene geben die über 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen bekommt.
> 
> Also sollte das System 64 Bit sein?

 

Sollte immer 64-bit sein sobald die CPU das in irgendeinerweiße unterstützt.

 *tulali wrote:*   

> Wie verträgt sich das mit alten Programmen die vielleicht garnicht dafür ausgelegt sind in einer 64 Bit Speicheradressierung zu laufen?
> 
> Gibt das viele schwierigkeiten?

 

Programme ohne Unterstützung für 64bit Addressierung? Was ist denn das?

Also entweder das Programm ist per emerge installiert (und damit auch alle Abhängigkeiten + evtl. x86-libs...) oder das Programm wurde über den bösen Weg installiert. (ersetze in den Gästen emerge mit dem dortigen Paketmanager...).

Auch Windows bringt von Haus aus multilib unter den 64bit-Varianten mit und sollte somit kein Probleme bereiten (mal davon abgesehen das Windows selbst das Problem sein könnte)

Also es dürfte in diesem Segment nie zu Problemen kommen. Um 32-Bit Programme tatsächlich zum laufen zu bewegen benötigst du aber tatsächlich CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION im Kernel.

----------

## mrsteven

Bei dem unglaublich großen RAM (32 GB? Will ich auch!  :Wink:  ) und deinen Anforderungen (große VMs)  :Arrow:  64 Bit

Auf meiner Kiste mit 4GB RAM läuft auch ein 64-Bit-System. Einzig und allein GRUB 1 braucht bei mir Multilib (also 32-Bit-Libraries), ansonsten ist mir noch keine Anwendung untergekommen, die auf 64 Bit Probleme macht (und GRUB 1 ist eigentlich auch kein Hindernis: Das ebuild zieht halt ein paar 32-Bit Bibliotheken an und gut ist). Ach ja - nur falls es unklar ist: Auf einem 64-Bit Host laufen 32-Bit Gastsysteme übrigens problemlos.

Der einzige, in der Praxis spürbare Nachteil von 64-Bit ist der größere Speicherbedarf. Ansonsten läuft's super!

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic  *mrsteven wrote:*   

> ... Einzig und allein GRUB 1 braucht bei mir Multilib (also 32-Bit-Libraries) ...

  @mrsteven - Nur kurz angemerkt: Du könntest auch grub-static nutzen, der braucht keine externen 32-Bit-Libraries, damit könntest du dann einige unnötige Abhängigkeiten einsparen  :Wink: 

(den nutzt man zb auch gern auf einem amd64 no-multilib System)

----------

## Yamakuzure

...oder grub2 ...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ...oder grub2 ...

  Jap, sollte auch gehen (hab ich aber auf no-multilib noch nicht getestet)

btw, was auf no-multilib alles nicht geht ist zb in der

/usr/portage/profiles/features/64bit-native/package.mask

einzusehen.

..................................................................................................

@tulali

Nimm am besten ein amd64 System, sofern nichts dagegen spricht.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @mrsteven - Nur kurz angemerkt: Du könntest auch grub-static nutzen, der braucht keine externen 32-Bit-Libraries, damit könntest du dann einige unnötige Abhängigkeiten einsparen 
> 
> (den nutzt man zb auch gern auf einem amd64 no-multilib System)

 

Danke für den Hinweis!  :Smile:  Im Moment werde ich aber - mangels Leidensdruck - nichts ändern. Läuft ja alles und die paar MB für die 32-Bit-Libraries kann ich momentan noch gut verkraften...  :Wink: 

----------

